# sound effects from movies?



## geoffm (Oct 2, 2007)

can anyone point me in the right direction to grab some sound bites off some dvds I own? would eventually like to have it in mp3 format.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a program called AoADVDRipper that I bought online that captures both video and audio.


----------



## geoffm (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a DVD ripper to get just the part I want but I can't figure out how to get just the sound and in mp3 format.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's the beauty of mine. It let's you record the audio only. And then I convert it with Goldwave.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

If you have windows media player, you can do it with that. I use CD-ex, though, open source program with lame encoder (to export as mp3). I think it does a great job. And Audacity will let you edit the files.


----------



## geoffm (Oct 2, 2007)

michigal said:


> If you have windows media player, you can do it with that. I use CD-ex, though, open source program with lame encoder (to export as mp3). I think it does a great job. And Audacity will let you edit the files.


yeah, that works for music cd's but i'm trying to get it off a movie DVD.

thanks halloweiner but since i'm over budget this year (and who isn't) i'm trying to find something for free ... i might have to go with that program next year.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah I know how that is.


----------

